
Use The Keyboard: An open source reference for keyboard shortcuts - YPCrumble
https://usethekeyboard.com/
======
myu701
This was useful, I like the Evernote and Outlook ones especially. I'd like to
see if we could add in some Autohotkey scripts for programs that don't have
any native keyboard bindings, something like the "Soarer's converter" so even
if your program has no shortcuts, you can use the 'internet standard' ones and
have common access to shortcuts whatever machine you are on.

